# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  khởi động adobe photoshop không được

## 4B1601

chào các bạn ! mình thường gặp tình trạng của một số máy: sử dụng phần mềm adobe photoshop một thời gian thì khi khởi động photoshop vừa hiển thị cửa sổ nó lại thoát ra cho nên không khởi động được, còn một số phần mềm khác vẫn chạy tốt, nếu cài lại photoshop thì không cải thiện được, tôi đành ghost lại win hay cài lại win, cài lại adobe photoshop như vậy mất nhiều thời gian vã lại quá lu bu. vậy các bạn có cách gì khác đơn giản hơn mình xin được thọ giáo và cảm ơn nhiều ![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Hai

bạn đang sử dụng ps mấy ! bạn đã crack chưa hay chạy đĩa không có bản quyền .
vì nếu bạn ko có số autherzation thì khởi động cái sẽ tắt ngay .

----------


## sammanh

cảm ơn bạn ! mình đang dùng pts 7.0 có số serial luôn đó, riêng máy mình đang dùng thì ổn không có vấn đề gì. mình cài cho một số pc họ sử dụng một thời gian sau khi bị virus hoặc lỗi win thì có tình trạng đó lại xảy ra đó bạn, và hôm nay mìn cũng đang gặp 1pc như vậy nữa, mình không cài lại win mà dùng đĩa cài ghost để cài nhưng khi khởi động đĩa đến hiện ra cửa sổ ok thì nó đứng như trời chồng vậy đó bạn sẵn đây cho mình hỏi tại sao vậy ? rất cảm ơn !

----------


## ducquan1008

trong trường hợp này rất có khả năng bạn đã bị nhiễm virus .hoặc nhiều chương trình trong máy cũng nặng , khiến nó không thể khởi động toàn bộ file của hệ thông photoshop được .kể cả file ghost cũng đôi khi bị virus tấn công là chuyện bình thường .vì file ghost nếu bảo quản cẩn thận sẽ chạy trơn chu .nhưng nếu bị virus nó sẽ chạy ì hơn những lần ghost đầu .càng về sau càng chậm

----------


## stylehanquoc

chào bạn, mình mới mua bộ ghost winxp2 gồm 2 đĩa nhưng bỏ đĩa vào thì nó chạy như mình đã trình bày ở trên đó bạn, như vậy là có phải do các nguyên nhân sau không hả bạn :
do đĩa hay là mình còn thiếu phần mềm gì (chẳng hạn như là ghost tương ứng) để cho nó chạy.mình rất cảm ơn và chào bạn nhé !

----------


## sunny

mình cần crack photoshop cs2 9.0 mà mãi không được, có thể giúp mình không !

----------

